# Another Plumbing Question



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I have a slow draining bathroom vanity sink. My wife's sink and the
shower drains just fine, but all of the drains in that bath gurgle when
my sink drains...

I've cleaned out my P Trap and it's not fixed the problem.

Any Ideas???

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not properly vented. It is drawing air through the other P traps trying to vent.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

It could be too far from the vent as Hydrasport said but you could have an obstruction past the p-trap in an elbow. I had two with this problem when I bought my current house. I ran a snake through and found a clog 3' from the p-trap on one and 5' on the other. After I cleared them, I haven't had any other problems.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Stopped up down the line


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Vanities catch helll with toothpaste,make-up,and hair.If it's not a brand new house and the problem just started,it's a clogged vent or drain.Sucking air from other drains is a vent problem for the vanity.Our does that same thing about twice a year.I have a piece of insulated wire that I stripped the insulation back about 2'' and fuzzed up the wires.Run the wire down the drain and twist as your going.It'll wad up the clog and you can pull it out.It'll be some nasty crude.I think mine cloggs at the vent.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I am awfully late on this string, but just had the same problem yesterday. Took off the "nut' to the pop up drain plug, and pulled stopper out the top...was a bunch of hair caught on a sheetrock screw I dropped down the drain while fixing the shower valve!! LOL All is well now. Didn't even have to do the P-trap.

Shower valve was a heck of a problem....had to cut hole in sheetrock on backside and reinstall new one. Matched the texture nearly perfect! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I had one that was plugged. One of the AC unit drains into one of the vanities. Cleared the plug past the pTrap and all was good


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> I had one that was plugged. One of the AC unit drains into one of the vanities. Cleared the plug past the pTrap and all was good


mine was also plugged from the AC Drain. a plumber told me to fill the rain with bleach.sure enough after about 45 minutes it drained. I was then informed to poor boiling water down that drain several times.

I recommend trying the bleach. if it works, there's your problem.


----------

